# Python got out...



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Well, somehow when I went to sleep my snakes (two ball-pythons) got out and into my room. They were there before I went to sleep, and I woke up and both were missing, everything was in place, though, which was weird, there's something ontop of each screen. It really sucked, though







still don't have the slightest idea how they could get out, they're not that big









I found one in my room, and now the other is missing. Any ideas how I could get him back?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

maybe the fact that they're NOT that big is how they got out. i bred corns and the neonates were SOOOO good at getting out no matter how i housed them.

i'd say get a live mouse or rat if you can, kill it with a sharp blow to the back of the head with a spoon or metal knife handle (for the mouse) while holding its tail, or with a small hammer (for the rat). make sure to do this hard enough to crush the skull and hard enough you only have to do it ONCE (without exploding it all over you. ew.). then using something very sharp peel away the skin from the skull and expose the brain. let this sit out where you can watch it.... it'll draw them out pretty quickly if they're hungry.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank you very much







I'm sure he's hungry... it's two days past feeding time.









BTW what do you mean if they're not too big they can get out? I'm curious, I mean, there are no holes in the screen (cept the tiny ones







), there are two lights ontop of each side, no holes in the glass.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

What kind of fixture do you have on the lid to secure it? G clamps? You'd be surprised the spaces they can get out of, and how much stronger they are than you realize.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> What kind of fixture do you have on the lid to secure it? G clamps? You'd be surprised the spaces they can get out of, and how much stronger they are than you realize.


 Eh.. unfortunately none... never thought they were capable of this. Guess I better head to the pet store now. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

LOL that explains it!!! if its a basic screen top i suggest going with two high tension G clamps (may also be called C clamps) they basically look like a G and fit on the screen and snap under the edge of the tank lip.

Pick them up when you get your bait to draw them out. Good luck!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Will do, thanks.
I still just wondered how they got out and didn't move a damn thing... sneaky little bastards


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Will do, thanks.
> I still just wondered how they got out and didn't move a damn thing... sneaky little bastards


 they did that just to screw with your head you know.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Weights are not a reliable means of securing a cage, either you'll forget to put them back on one day on the snake will figure out how to shift them out of the way and get out. These things (especially the bulkier pythons like balls) are incredibly strong, if there's *any* weak spot they *will* find it and get out through it. Remember, he has nothing better to do all day than to try and find a way out. Locks and clamps are the only ways to go.

-PK


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats a pretty gruesome thought tink...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Is there any obvious way he could of left the room the tank was in? open doors etc...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nope, now that my mom knows the snake got out my room is pretty much closed 24/7


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

in the wild regius are very arboreal snakes, so look up, they are actually pretty good climbers, also they are capable of fitting into some seriously small spaces so good luck!


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

My Dumeril got out into the attic once. I put a live mouse in a cage with a light over it. About 3 weeks later, there he was sitting next to the cage. Try it.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

also check ur ventilation system my friend lost his snake and found it dead in a vent a few months later.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My friend had his python get out and it was gone for over a month.

He tore his house apart looking for it, he found it on top of his tv 1 day

when he came home from work.


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

I know it might not sound too good but this is what I do if my iguana hides and i need to put him away... it take my little Jack Russle Terrior and have him walk around the house and he finds his quite quickly. He does sit and leave the iguana alone, but I doubt other dogs would do this so you may want to keep them on a leash. Try to find one that is aquainted with reptiles, as they seem to know the smell and get excited about finding one.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

BRUTUStheOSUpiranha said:


> I know it might not sound too good but this is what I do if my iguana hides and i need to put him away... it take my little Jack Russle Terrior and have him walk around the house and he finds his quite quickly. He does sit and leave the iguana alone, but I doubt other dogs would do this so you may want to keep them on a leash. Try to find one that is aquainted with reptiles, as they seem to know the smell and get excited about finding one.


 Thats a good idea


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Woot i found him... the shepards couldn't and he magically appeared on my floor after the mouse thing









Thanks!


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

congrats

carl


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

yay it worked







what kind of securing system did you end up getting for his tank???

yeah, weights don't work at all. even if they can't push them off, most snakes can flatten out enough to slip between the lid an tank wall despite the weights.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Woot i found him... the shepards couldn't and he magically appeared on my floor after the mouse thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...










congrats


----------

